# Pregnant Golden Retriever pregnancy advise needed



## Belinda and Abby (Sep 10, 2012)

Good Day

My golden girl Abby is in her last stage of pregnancy. This is my first time breeding large breeds. I just need some advise.

My girl went on heat the 9 July 2012. I saw a tie on 20 July 2012. She is very big and not comfortable and all. She is struggling to stand up and walking seems to be very difficult for her. I had her at the vet on Friday and he said she still have about 2 weeks to go. We don't have x-ray or sonar facilities in town and the nearest town is about 300km from us where we can get it done. The vet advised as that its not a good idea to drive that far with her and we must just wait and keep a eye on her.

I just want to know could i have missed a tie and could she be in labor? She is panting at times but not heavily. She is eating but small amounts. She seems a little bit restless. She didn't start nesting yet but it looks like its too much effort for her to get up. She is really big. I can feel the pups move and she have milk already. Her vulva is a bit swollen this morning and she have a clear snotty (sorry don't know how to put it) discharge with no smell. Its not allot of discharge. Is this normal in large breeds and is labor near? Do large breeds tend to deliver before due date. My small breeds always go a day or 2 past due date.

Please no nasty comments! I have seen how some people can be. I just think someone who have experience can give better advise. Both my dogs has done all there tests and have been cleared for breeding. They are both registered. 

Thank You


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

If you were at the matings you would have seen the tie I would imagine. 

I know they can go from day 58 so she could be in labour. Thats the signs I had with the mucus plug being released and the fact milk was being produced. Oh and mine was very restless and then she was dripping from her waters breaking! 

Keep a very close eyeand good luck!!


----------



## Belinda and Abby (Sep 10, 2012)

I own both the male and female. First tie i saw was on 20 July and then 3 after that. When i was breeding my small breeds they also got very restless and was nesting like crazy! Abby is very spoiled and i don't know if this can play a role in the labor. I am sleeping with her in the living room where her whelping box and going out with her when she need to use the bathroom.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I can't tell you about retrievers but I've had 2 large litters with cocker spaniels, my girls were very uncomfortable and one was struggling to walk from 5 wks onwards by the time she was 7wks pregnant she could hardly manage the 100m to the field and that was at snail pace and with stops, the other fared a little better in that she was able to get a bit further, but she was off her food and kept going outside to sit down for a few days before the birth. First managed to 56 days and second did until 59 days. Both were restless before the birth. Both were huge and both had 11 pups each. 

I could see with my first that she was struggling and I just felt she wouldn't make full term so I never left them alone from 6 wks and monitored all behaviour and was in a constant state of alert.

Good luck with your girl.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Belinda and Abby said:


> I own both the male and female. First tie i saw was on 20 July and then 3 after that. When i was breeding my small breeds they also got very restless and was nesting like crazy! Abby is very spoiled and i don't know if this can play a role in the labor. I am sleeping with her in the living room where her whelping box and going out with her when she need to use the bathroom.


did you leave them together to mate unsupervised?


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

If you left them unsupervised while she was in-season there is a good chance you missed a tie.
Its usally ten days after they started their season but varys from dog to dog.
Im sure you will know when she does go into labour.
Good Luck.


----------



## Belinda and Abby (Sep 10, 2012)

Aww shame can just image how your girls must have felt with each 11 puppies in a litter. Cocker Spaniel is very smaller than Retrievers so they must have been huge. My vet told me he could feel 6 pups but i am sure its more than 6. I am getting ready for 12 just in case my vet is wrong. I have taken her temp again and its stable, no drop. I just gave her lunch and she is still eating and drinking. The vet is on speed dail if something goes wrong.


@Dexter. I have not let them mate unsupervised but the lady that work for me in the week could have left the back door open while she was cleaning. So there is a possibility that they could have mated without me seeing. I have asked her if she left the door open but said no.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the earliest i've had a maiden bitch whelp is 59 days, some can whelp even earlier.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought any time before day 58 and the pups would not survive.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a maiden bitch whelp at day 58 but she was a small whippet and had 10 pups.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

gayle38 said:


> I thought any time before day 58 and the pups would not survive.


No, definitely not true from my experience, mine was maiden bitch and was definitely day 56 exactly. The pups were tiny but it was a large litter. Even the smallest who we did everything for but didn't expect him to last the night went on to make it. We called him Tiny Tim and for the first night I couldn't even get him to take milk (mother or formula), he survived on honey and water through a syringe for the first night, then bottle fed for 2 days then back on mum full time. He truly was my little miracle boy. Vet said he may be brain damaged because he took so long to come round, but he proved everyone wrong and was just fine, he's now 6 yrs old.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Ive not had any pups survive that were born more than 6 days early but being a toy breed you can imagine just how tiny prems are....like little mice.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I've checked the dates several times just in case I'd got it wrong - but if you go from your girls first mating on the 20th July, then her due date would be around the 21st (it is only the 11th today) - so should imagine she is likely to be at least another week.


----------

